# Poll: Watering the doggies



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

How do you supply your dog's water?

I threw "Other" in there if you use filtered or flavored water or something like that.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RO, Reverse Osmosis.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Tap for now. Probably RO in the new house... Mostly because ALL water consumed in the house at that point will be RO


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I chose "other" because I use tap water but my tap water is from a well in the back yard. They also drink swamp water sometimes. :smile:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Just tap water, filtered etc etc unless he's drinking out of the hose or the kiddie pool.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I voted other cause it's "filtered" tap water.:tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Reverse osmosis here.
My tap water is very good water, I have an incredibly top of the line water softening system (not one of the junk ones home improvement stores sell off the shelf.) in my house- the product of coming from a "water business" family. But, when it comes to water for consumption or cooking, I go to the R.O. more so out of habit.
Hard water really gross me out in every circumstance.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Tap, but my guys drink toilet water occasionally....I'm guessing that would fall under other?:heh:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I had to vote 'other' as well.
Our water is terribly hard here, I hate it. If you get sprinkler water on your car, it will actually eat into the paint unless you dry it off right away.
So, its filtered water from the fridge and then it's filtered again with a pet drinking fountain for my little 'angels'. Doesn't stop either of them (dog & cat) drinking out of the pool or puddles though.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Kofi gets filtered tap water. That has been recommended to help with tear stains. It's no problem since our water is all filtered.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The tap water here is good so no problems with tap water here! Figure if I can drink it the dogs can drink it too! Oh and they do drink from the ponds out here and the any little rain water spot heehee!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

For the moment it is tap water, but having just tried to fill up a new fish tank and finding that the water is really brown, I have just ordered a RO unit, so I can't see me using tap her and RO for me .


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Shoot! I can't change my answer, but Ania drinks the same as RFD's dogs do; well water/swamp water/pond water combo. I shoulda picked"other". But the well water comes out of the tap, soo.....:tongue1:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Our tap water tastes very delicious here. I drink tap water and my doggies drink tap water.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs drink tap water and I cook with tap, but I mostly drink bottled water from our filter system.


----------

